# What tools are in your tool belt?



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

What tools do you carry in your tool belt and what job is it for?


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

depends on what type of work im doing.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

only the ones I need........ :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

What nail bag?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Warner probably carries a spare sock:w00t:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dust, mine is hanging in my office, it was too hard on the hip.

I use my pockets, and one of these:










Other then that I typically have:

- Klein 10 in 1
- Test-Ums Toner and wand
- Greenlee retractable drywall saw
- Stabila torpedo
- Sharpie, Pencil
- Needle nose w/ Crimper

My Veto pack is always close by


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

for grain bins, like I've been doing lately, I've got two home made 1/2" spud wrenches and a stilleto ti-bone. depending on what we are doing, I might add a 7/16 or 9/16 wrench, vicegrip, light weight impact driver, or cordless drill.
oh yea, and lots and lots of bolts.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

utility knife
tape
pencil
5in1
leatherman
voltage tester
4in1 screw driver
clip on pouch with screws of type i was using last
cell phone
mp3 player

the belt is hanging, most days a simple cloth two pocket apron, thinking of upgrading to a four pocket


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Excedrin and a cup of coffee, summertime colds suck, throw in a little dose of insomnia, this could be a fun day


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

pencils
utility knife
putty knife
large nail set
speed square
small cats paw
mini bar
chisel

for starters. Most of the time I don't wear it, but keep it close at hand. I wear a hammer holder with my hammer in it and a 25' tape clipped on. I also usually have the utility knife and a pencil in my right hand back pocket adn the speed square in the left hand back pocket.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

most guys i know wait til they have 10 years experience before going on their own, and as for tools over that time frame most have already aquired most of the gear needed, just the bigger ticket price items needed to finish off the toolkit. after that all the insurance and licenses required


???? just edited somehow i posted this on a thread i meant for another


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

depends on what im doing

trim
- japanese hammer
-small profile flat bar with cats paw end
- 2 utility knifes
- 16 fatmax tape
-6" combination square, speed square
- 1" sharp chisel
- angle finder
-glue bottle
-gun nails
- various drill bits

siding-
hammer (same as above
same bar as above
2 knifes
chalk line
speed square
random chisel
25 ft tape
drill bits
aviation snips
malco snips

framing
-22 oz hammer
cats paw
speed square 
25 or 30 ft tape
chalk line
drill bits
water bottle


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

woodworkbykirk said:


> -small profile flat bar with cats paw end


The estwing? I carry one and it's the "cats ass" too:laughing:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I don't have a tool belt.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Today.

20 oz Vaughan FG framing hammer
25' Stanley tape
Empire speed square
Irwin speed winder chalk box
Surform plane
Spring punch
nail set
LED flashlight
Circuit tester
Saw wrench
Carpenters nippers
8" adjustable wrench
Various driver tips and mandrels
Utility knife
Pencils
Sharpie
6-way screwdriver
Cell phone


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

similar to the estwing but more effective, its from lee valley called the 16" renovators bar

theres a couple other companys who make one almost identical however they cost more and have lousy steel in them, a few former coworkers had these and they broke doing simple things. i

ive beaten the living snot outta mine and the only issue ive had is a previoius one walked out of my nail bag while i made a run for materials

if im bored enough ill take a couple photos of my nailbags and post em


----------



## Bad Boy Biker (Dec 12, 2009)

My coffee cup.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Blackberry
flashlight
tape measure
engineers folding rule
calculator

Not necesarily all at the same time.


----------



## carp.780 (Jan 2, 2010)

It varies between jobs, but today I built and poured a footing so I was armed with:

-25' tape
-22 oz framing hammer
-cats paw
-chalk line
-linesman pliers (hanging rebar)
-pencil
-speed square
-utility knife
-stringline


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

mudpad said:


> Blackberry
> flashlight
> tape measure
> engineers folding rule
> ...


And usually a Smart Level not very far away.


----------

